# Provincial Nominee Application...HELP



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Can anyone explain to me the difference between Federal Skilled Worker PR App. process and the Provincial Nominee PR App. process? We are self employed and own our own business which is on the NOC list. We know that we qualify under the federal skilled worker and have plenty of points. :clap2: I have our applications almost filled out and will soon be ready to send them off before waiting for what will seem an eternity before we get either a 'yay' or a 'nay'.

But what is the Nominee process and would we qualify or is it only for those fortunate enough to have hundreds of thousands stashed away? :confused2:

Any advice will be very welcome.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

the nominee is much the same as federal skilled except that employment is high in demand for the province contact the provence you are looking to settle and talk to them or look them up on the internet


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Provincial programs vary province to province so you must search that particular province's official gov. web site to see what their requirements are. We applied under the Skilled worker but once my husband was offered a job his work applied through the province program. They had to prove they could not get a Canadian to do that job & that they had tried for a long time. The Skilled Worker was going to take 48 months, we had our PR in less than 1 year so it is worth investigating.
Good luck


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

MandyB said:


> Provincial programs vary province to province so you must search that particular province's official gov. web site to see what their requirements are. We applied under the Skilled worker but once my husband was offered a job his work applied through the province program. They had to prove they could not get a Canadian to do that job & that they had tried for a long time. The Skilled Worker was going to take 48 months, we had our PR in less than 1 year so it is worth investigating.
> Good luck


Thanks MandyB!!

So is it like an LMO through the province then? And do you have to have work secured before applying to the province?

I will try to find the website for the B.C Provincial info. In the meantime if you or anyone else has any more information it would be greatly recieved.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi WhiteRose

You may have already found the site, but here are links for BC PNP....

The British Columbia Provincial Nominee Program: BC PNP

Additional info....

B.C. Provincial Nominee Program - Province of British Columbia

See You in BC : Provincial Nominee Program


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Oggy, I'm just looking at those now.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

A LMO is a Labour Market Opinion which you need for the PNP program, it shows that the job is worth what the company wants to pay you.


----------

